# update on Amelia's "herd" and the bucks*new pics*



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

so. the quads are three weeks old tomorrow! I know, it went by way too fast. But i am just in love  with the girl and the bucks are all turning out so nice i can't decide which is my "pick" ( if i even decide to keep one)

momma amelia is doing really well feeding her whole little herd without the need for me to supplement which is so awesome

we also clipped up kevin and buddy since its been getting into the high 80's here already and they've been super hot!.. really pleased with what i see with kevin, and buddy is just like he always is, gorgeous and stubborn. I really need to get someone to help me take pictures

anyway on to pictures


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: update on Amelia's "herd" and the bucks*

and of course , my "studs"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: update on Amelia's "herd" and the bucks*

nice udder..... 

those kids are sure growing fast..they are so cute.. :wink: :greengrin:

wow nice studs to..... :wink:

very nice goats there.... :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: update on Amelia's "herd" and the bucks*

kids sure do grow up fast dont they! its amazing how the time flies once they are born.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: update on Amelia's "herd" and the bucks*

oh I wish it was warm enough to shave everyone over here!! It's so fun to see what's under all that fuzz.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: update on Amelia's "herd" and the bucks*

i just LOVE these kids!! soo adorable.

but i've decided against keeping a buck kid.. mainly because i'm fairly sure daddy will be around for a while


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: update on Amelia's "herd" and the bucks*

How cute!!
You did a good job of getting photos by yourself. It is really difficult!
I am itching to shave too, but it is too cold here too!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: update on Amelia's "herd" and the bucks*

ok so the kids are almost a month old!! i just love them.. I really want to keep two.. the doe and rorschach.. he is just amazing.. but now i'm getting torn between him and dr manhattan but i'm pretty sure if i do keep one.. it'll be rorschach

anywho on to some piccies..and i thought i had one of nite owl.. but i didn't.. so sad  he's actually starting to come into his own.
the doe, affectionatly called sil the gorgeous princess ( and yes kabooki is jealous!)
is fantastic!! i love the length on this little girl! and her half sister looks almost identical is general type! go kevin

rorschach and john are just as long and gorgeous!! so very pretty and wide

nite owl is shorter in body than i like.. so i've decided he should probably be wethered.. he doesn't really meet my standards so if anyone want's a ridiculously cute wether.. let me know


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I love your two picks! They are beautiful!  
youll have to see my thread- Im struggling with essentially the same decision!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i also got some newer ones of kevin and buddy.. though buddy was being a turd!!

proctor hill.. we can trade!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are all very nice..  ..that one kid ...sure does have the length going on.... :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Pretty!


----------

